# ? On Joining the Forces



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Christine Fontaine <cfontain@uoguelph.ca>* on *Fri, 28 Jan 2000 20:20:22 -0500*
Hello :
I‘m applying for ROTP Nursing I‘ll be going into the Recruiting centre 
with all my papers this coming Wednesday.
I pretty much have everything in order, except that my running is *just* 
within the acceptable limits.  In order words, I‘m a lousy runner.  I‘m 
very fit, though, for I swim every day and do aerobics step or regular 
aerobics for one or two hours a day and I do weight training a couple of 
times a week.  I‘m just not a runner.
So my question is:  Just how important is the ability to run?  I‘m pretty 
confident I can pass the step test or shuttle run, since I am in good 
shape, but of course, having never done it before, I don‘t know whether 
running ability itself is important, or whether or not being in good 
physical shape is sufficient.
Also, wrt Basic Training, how much running can I expect?  Again, I just 
meet the minimum standards for running, but that‘s it.  Hiking I can handle 
- I‘ve done a lot of backpacking so I‘m used to slogging it for long 
distances with a packsack on my back I‘ve just never done it carring a 
weapon *grin*.
Anyhow, thanks for any advice you may have. :
Chris - hopeful future Army nurse :
-----------------------------------------------------
Help Support the Siamese Cat Rescue Center at:
 http://www.iGive.com/html/ssi.cfm?cid=2796mid 
-----------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

